# Filter recommendations



## Ashley_1988 (9 Feb 2020)

Hi,

In the near future I am going to be setting up a Dennerle Scaper's 55l and will is this for my Ancistrus Claro. I am planning on scaping the tank with wood, a few smooth river stones and easy to maintain plants such as anubis, java moss and maybe vallisineria.

I currently run two air powered sponge filters in my Nano Cube 60 but was looking at possibly buying a small external filter for the 55l. I do have an Eheim 2213 but I do not like how it doesn't have a self prime function. Would you suggest still using this or purchasing another type of external? I have looked at the APS 1000 ef which looks good for the price.


----------



## Tinytom (9 Feb 2020)

See my post about the APS unit, it’s noisy as hell. I also had one of their lights which filled up with water and blew the LEDs after one week of use, they refused to replace it


----------



## Zeus. (9 Feb 2020)

I use a SCAPERS FLOW on my 50L Dennerle tank and its pretty quite and easy to maintain, it just hangs on the back, they do seem to be a little harder to get hold off as well so price seems to have increased a bit. Not as cheap as the APS 1000 EF but the scapers flow just hangs on the back and has a lily pipe output


----------



## Zeus. (9 Feb 2020)

Just noticed

SunSun HBL-801 Hang on Filter Attachment Filter 500L/H 60 L Aquarium





Which isnt too expensive and may be a worth consideration


----------



## dw1305 (9 Feb 2020)

Hi all,
Welcome Ashley, I recognise your username, so I'll link in your <"PC thread">, as a lot of members here won't be members of PlanetCatfish as well. 





Ashley_1988 said:


> do have an Eheim 2213 but I do not like how it doesn't have a self prime function. Would you suggest still using this or purchasing another type of external?


I'm an <"Eheim Classic"> fan and I actually see <"not having a self prime"> as definitely an advantage in a filter. It cuts out a source of leaks etc. I use the traditional _"suck on the outlet hose to start filling the filter_" method, but there are other options.

If you don't have <"Eheim double taps"> for the top and bottom hoses? They are worth purchasing, and mean that you need to actually drain the filter much less frequently.  You could have a single tap on the outlet hose if you want to save a bit of money.

I'm really <"keen on a sponge filter on the intake"> for the same reason. If I was keeping fish that like flow and oxygenation, like your <"_Ancistrus claro__">, _it is <"really important">  that <"bits of plant etc"> don't end up in the filter.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (9 Feb 2020)

I’m currently running this on my 37L Nano.

https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/tetra-ex400-mini-review.21876/#post-223755

I did buy an Ehiem 2213 to try but it’s far noisier than the Tetra so I gave up on that.
If I set up another Nano I may try the Sera 130 if I can’t get another EX400.


----------



## Ashley_1988 (9 Feb 2020)

dw1305 said:


> If you don't have <"Eheim double taps"> for the top and bottom hoses? They are worth purchasing, and mean that you need to actually drain the filter much less frequently. You could have a single tap on the outlet hose if you want to save a bit of money.



I have double sets of taps on the filter as well. It has been unused in nearly 3 years so will need a good clean and filter media replacing but I think I may just go with this seeing as I have it and see how I go. 

If I were to buy the shorter lid from ProShrimp do you know if the inlet/outlet would then fit in the gap provided by the shorter lid?


----------



## Mark Nicholls (16 Feb 2020)

I personally recommend the Allpondsolutions 500IF due to its ease of maintenance, simplicity and effectiveness. 

 As you can see, it keeps my 50L tank crystal clear and the cherry barbs spawn regularly too!
Here's a link to the review I did on my website:
https://fishkeepingonabugit.wordpre...llpondsolutions-of-range-of-internal-filters/


----------



## Elisabeth Jenkins (18 Mar 2020)

I’m currently running Fluvial 107 External Filter for my 30 gallon fish tank. it's very good.


----------

